# Adding Olive Oil to Pups food?



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I read somewhere that I can add olive oil to my puppys food in order to make her coat shine. I was wondering if I can use extra virgin olive oil? And how much to use and how often?

Does anyone use this and does it show a differance?

thanks
trish


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

To try extra virgin olive oil. Use an unflavored olive oil instead of an herbal or fruit infused oil. Add a quarter teaspoon for a small dog and up to a teaspoon for a large dog. Use a light sprinkling of olive oil two or three times a week.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think i would go with flaxseed oil or fish oil. you get the healthy shiny coat plus you get the benefits of the omegas for brain and heart health


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Definitely better. Even salmon oil is good if the dogs don't like the taste of fish oil.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll probably pick up some fish oil sometime this week. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i think i would go with flaxseed oil or fish oil. you get the healthy shiny coat plus you get the benefits of the omegas for brain and heart health


No doubt, the olive oil stuff just going to make their poop runny, tried several times several different dogs. Fish oil all the way. Oil like olive oil will put weight on them though, it will do it nicely, it is fat weight only, it lines the interior body with fat, great to do before winter. I think pure canola oil with omega 3,6 additives works the best for putting on weight. 2 tsp a night for a month will add a couple of pounds to the dogs.


----------

